# HBTQ or LGBT- UK TV



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The 4 letter abb. depends what country you're in of course. Sweden uses HBTQ, UK uses LGBT.

Anyway, have you noticed that a lot of the funniest & best programme hosts (& many comedian guests) on UK TV, past and present were/are gay?

Graham Norton
Paul O'Grady
Julian Clary
Stephen Fry 
Alan Carr
Clare Balding
Sue Perkins
Sandy Toksvig
Larry Grayson R.I.P
Russell Harty R.I.P

Excellent!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Not to mention the legendary Kenneth Williams who from the outset subverted the, then strictly wholesome and rigidly conservative, BBC by littering the radio show 'Round the Horne' with Parlary.

*Stop messing about!








*


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Paul Lynde, Charles Nelson Reilly, Jim Nabors, among others, also enjoyed success in the US.

And there didn't have to be any Pride Parades to prove it.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Paul Lynde was hilarious! 

It was definitely a different time. I'm not saying it was better or worse, just different.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Shaver said:


> Not to mention the legendary Kenneth Williams who from the outset subverted the, then strictly wholesome and rigidly conservative, BBC by littering the radio show 'Round the Horne' with Parlary.
> 
> *Stop messing about!
> 
> ...


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I recently wrote something that deal with LGBT, prompting me to query my gay friends about the correct abbreviation. Why LGBT and not GLBT, etc. ? A few of them are prominent in the gay community as thinkers, intellectuals, etc. Anyway, the consensus was, in the US, LGBT, but they conceded that there was no particular reason for it.

I only associate Paul Lynde with the Hollywood Squares of my childhood.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> I recently wrote something that deal with LGBT, prompting me to query my gay friends about the correct abbreviation. *Why LGBT and not GLBT*, etc. ? A few of them are prominent in the gay community as thinkers, intellectuals, etc. Anyway, the consensus was, in the US, LGBT, but they conceded that there was no particular reason for it.
> 
> I only associate Paul Lynde with the Hollywood Squares of my childhood.


Huh! Supposedly the cadence is more satisfying, the phonetic rhyme of 'LG' and 'BT'.

However it is actually because ***** are very bossy. Probably.

.
.

.
.
.
.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Shaver said:


> Huh! Supposedly the cadence is more satisfying, the phonetic rhyme of 'LG' and 'BT'.
> 
> However it is actually because ***** are very bossy. Probably.
> 
> ...


Prepare yourself for the wrath of Gloria Steinem!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Shaver said:


> However it is actually because ***** are very bossy. Probably.
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Yes, they always seem to want to go first, just don't hold open a door for them!!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^^^ And don't forget they're BOSSY!


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

A friend of my wife's, who happens to be gay, is about the first gay man I've ever met who struck me as being a "man's man." To wit, he's got an incredible esthetic sense, yet he also is very physically adept (sports oriented and unashamed of it). His partner, not so much, but a nice fellow nonetheless, and a very good cook.

I'd have a great time swilling beers all night with the first guy, probably the first gay guy about whom I'd say that. Not that I don't have other gay friends and acquaintances, but this fellow is different. Curious how viewpoints have changed since I was young, including my own.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Shaver said:


> Not to mention the legendary Kenneth Williams who from the outset subverted the, then strictly wholesome and rigidly conservative, BBC by littering the radio show 'Round the Horne' with Parlary.
> 
> *Stop messing about!
> 
> ...


Absolutely, and he was always a delight on Just a Minute. There is a net radio station that plays nothing but episodes of J.A.M & I've been listening to it now almost solidly for about 2 years! However, unlike with the fantastic Julian and Sandy on R.T.H he didn't use any Palare on J.A.M.






Also recommended are the Parky chats sometimes along with Maggie Smith and John Betjeman. He talks a fair bit of crap, but is always entertaining.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Shaver said:


> However it is actually because ***** are very bossy. Probably.
> .


ooh, get her!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

BTW, in case anyone is possibly still wondering, I can't believe there are, but just in case, the Swedish HBTQ abb. is Homosexual Bisexual Transgender Queer


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> The 4 letter abb. depends what country you're in of course. Sweden uses HBTQ, UK uses LGBT.
> 
> Anyway, have you noticed that a lot of the funniest & best programme hosts (& many comedian guests) on UK TV, past and present were/are gay?
> 
> ...


Depends on your opinion of good or funny.
i wouldn't rate any of the above at all, although I suppose Claire Balding is good at her job. Just a bit over-used.
Mostly those people are just really annoying.
Thankfully I don't have a television.

BTW I have met Graham Norton and he's a good bit less camp when the cameras aren't rolling. That's all part of the act.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Odradek said:


> Mostly those people are just really annoying.


According to you!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Odradek said:


> Depends on your opinion of good or funny.
> i wouldn't rate any of the above at all, although I suppose Claire Balding is good at her job. Just a bit over-used.
> Mostly those people are just really annoying.
> Thankfully I don't have a television.


Obviously if I thought like you, I wouldn't have started the thread. Also if you don't have a TV, how do you know?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> BTW, in case anyone is possibly still wondering, I can't believe there are, but just in case, the Swedish HBTQ abb. is Homosexual Bisexual Transgender Queer


Hmmm? I thought the term "Queer" was declared politically incorrect by today's society. It seems rather 'queer' () that a modern State would include the term in a politically sanctioned acronym? My gut tells me we couldn't get away with that on this side of the pond. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Obviously if I thought like you, I wouldn't have started the thread. Also if you don't have a TV, how do you know?


Obviously.

I am occasionally in the vicinity of a TV.
My wife works full time in the television business.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Hmmm? I thought the term "Queer" was declared politically incorrect by today's society. It seems rather 'queer' () that a modern State would include the term in a politically sanctioned acronym? My gut tells me we couldn't get away with that on this side of the pond. :icon_scratch:


It's got nothing to do with the State. Queer is & has always been a word used by the "Queer" community itself, it is the HBTQ communities in Sweden that coined the abb. HBTQ.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> It's got nothing to do with the State. Queer is & has always been a word used by the "Queer" community itself, it is the HBTQ communities in Sweden that coined the abb. HBTQ.


It was one of those words used a lot to put people down at school - roughly on a par with d--khead, or ponce.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

To everyone
Lets not derail the thread discussing terms of abuse. 
Also if you don't like these presenters you don't need to discuss them.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Langham said:


> It was one of those words used a lot to put people down at school - roughly on a par with d--khead, or ponce.


You write that as if I don't know it. But that was then, this is now!


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> You write that as if I don't know it. But that was then, this is now!


Yes - but you were the one who started doing that ....



Earl of Ormonde said:


> ...
> Anyway, have you noticed that a lot of the funniest & best programme hosts (& many comedian guests) on UK TV, past and present were/are gay?
> 
> ...


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> Hmmm? I thought the term "Queer" was declared politically incorrect by today's society. It seems rather 'queer' () that a modern State would include the term in a politically sanctioned acronym? My gut tells me we couldn't get away with that on this side of the pond. :icon_scratch:


The term has been re-appropriated such that it is now often used in a non-pejorative sense. See, for example, here:

https://community.pflag.org/abouttheq

I have met too many gay people to think any stereotypes hold up; it is a category of people as diverse as any other. As for lesbians being pushy (the feminist response to that is obvious, and quite sound), the word I would use for the lesbians I know is "brave."


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

tocqueville said:


> The term has been re-appropriated such that it is now often used in a non-pejorative sense. See, for example, here:
> 
> https://community.pflag.org/abouttheq
> 
> I have met too many gay people to think any stereotypes hold up; it is a category of people as diverse as any other. As for lesbians being pushy (the feminist response to that is obvious, and quite sound), the word I would use for the lesbians I know is "brave."


Well said!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> The term has been re-appropriated such that it is now often used in a non-pejorative sense. See, for example, here:
> 
> https://community.pflag.org/abouttheq
> 
> I have met too many gay people to think any stereotypes hold up; it is a category of people as diverse as any other.*As for lesbians being pushy *(the feminist response to that is obvious, and quite sound), the word I would use for the lesbians I know is "brave."


Oh Tocquers, you oblige me to beat the casually tossed witticism to death via explication.

https://banbossy.com/

https://nymag.com/thecut/2014/03/problem-with-the-ban-bossy-campaign.html

.
.
.
.

.
.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

And let's not forget good old camp Larry. Here's a tribute to Larry & the emergence of gay performers on British TV; Julian & Sandy get the first mention in the clip.

[video]


NeonKnight said:


> Hmm, I am not of fan of this particular band that I don't think have been mentioned here yet. I don't even know who writes their songs? Bono/The Edge?[/video]


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Benny Hill was an accomplished comedian who, as I recall, happened to be gay. I rather prefer the openness of the present to the closeted past. Makes it easier to enjoy being whatever one happens to be.

Gurdon


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Gurdon said:


> Benny Hill was an accomplished comedian who, as I recall, happened to be gay. I rather prefer the openness of the present to the closeted past. Makes it easier to enjoy being whatever one happens to be.
> 
> Gurdon


As you recall? From where? There has never been any suggestion that he was gay. The opposite in fact, it is known and has been confirmed by many of his friends that throughout his life he regularly visited female prostitutes, and had occasional girlfriends, but was never married. Nor was he even remotely camp. I met him once in the late 70s, when he was doing a shoot in a park in central London, a few of us got his autograph, there wasn't an iota of homosexuality about him.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> As you recall? From where? There has never been any suggestion that he was gay. The opposite in fact, it is known and has been confirmed by many of his friends that throughout his life he regularly visited female prostitutes, and had occasional girlfriends, but was never married. Nor was he even remotely camp. I met him once in the late 70s, when he was doing a shoot in a park in central London, a few of us got his autograph, there wasn't an iota of homosexuality about him.


I put it that way as I realized that I might be wrong, as is apparently the case. At least once somebody suggested he was gay. I don't at this juncture remember who that might have been. I enjoyed his humor/comedy.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------

